# Do you let forum members into your home?



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

my first reaction is these people are strangers and i shouldn't let them in but then everyone i have met has been so nice and friendly and invited me into their homes, what do others think ??? i mean this is a public forum, i wouldn't let craigslisters into my home, but because this is more of a community is it okay ???


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i didnt really think about it.. i mena i let them in all the time. my house has an alrm and i am not a small guy so i am not worried. but yeah do what u feel is right. if there are others in te house i think ur fine but make it a quick deal and get them out lol.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the difference between here and craig's list, is that we interact with each other, and get to know each other. I have been invited into homes, I have been left un attended in two member's homes. They obviously trusted me, and I made sure that trust wasn't missed placed. Another invited us over for dinner, when we were out her way. She obviously trusted us as well. Yet a third member let us into his office so we could change our 2 yr old's diaper.

We have also has people over to our home as well, with no problems. I dread to think of the "fall out" from members of this forum if someone were to conduct themselves in a less than honourable manor while in someone's home.

Steve


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's really up to you. There are some neighbours of mine I wouldn't let into my home.  Until I've interacted with someone quite a bit, I generally don't let them into my house.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Never have I let someone wait outside .I allways welcome them into my place. There usally pretty smart people. As any that I have invite to leave by the same door they came in have done so pretty quick....and yes that was craiglist.
Depends on who you are and whats in your house I suppose. If your a girl, alone, with expensive jewlery hanging around ....you shouldn't . 
I figure if someone wants to join a fish forum and be underhanded they would be slammed here. 
But then again I have heard some strange stories like some one cramming heaters in a bucket of sand ....wtf?..And its hard to prove and less likely to be reported if you discover something gone a few days after there gone.
I am not to worried cause I knopw where all the blunt instruments as well as sharpe objects are


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

okay, i just wanted to get some other opinions ... as i said, everyone i have met from this forum has been very nice and the ones i have let in, also no problem, very friendly people ... and it is always nice to show your tanks to new people


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Well hoolagal , there are a lot of fishy people in this forum.  but I haven't met any I didn't like yet.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have also let numerous people from this forum into my home and been invited into as many others homes also.
that is what made the itrader of the before crash site invaluable.
as stated before though underhanded individuals would be slammed quick here.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

As everyone has said, I have let people in and been invited in. I take that as a sign of trust and would never do anything to break that trust. Besides, how can you show off your tanks without inviting them in? For me, that is one of the best parts of meeting other members. Sometimes the deal becomes secondary to viewing their setup and talking fish.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had 100s of BCA & Canreef members over to my place over the years. Pretty much anybody I've dealt with has been over. I have no problems with doing this despite having a baby girl because I know, when push comes to shove, I can go berserker crazier than anybody I know if someone causes trouble or threatens my baby. 

However, I wouldn't want my wife to be doing the same thing if I'm not there. 

This is a question each person has to answer for themselves. Each member much know what is their comfort zone and safety level. Not to sound sexist, but in general, guys are & feel safer in today's society than women. 

On a more positive note, almost everyone I've dealt with from the fish forums have been very nice people and I count several of them among my closest friends. In fact, many are coming over tomorrow for my baby's 2nd birthday bbq & most of them helped build my deck where we're going to party on.

Anthony


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've let tonza people in! I even had members that just wanted some decor, and asked if they could see everything~ Ofcourse, why not right? =) eveyrone's been nice so far.. as long as they take off their shoes and not ruin the carpet, and i'll be fine!~


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

This is where the length of time on this site and our iTrader numbers would have been nice to have kept. (as Adz said earlier)

Obviously you would likely trust someone who has interacted on this site for years. I always let people into my house who I have met here. I also have been to many people's houses too! It has been great to share.

Having said this, it really is up to the individual. Crimes don't always happen from people who show up one day. They had lives before, interacted with others and then something goes wrong. But honestly, this could just happen to you as you walk down the street.

My opinion, everyone here is great.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i knew dave about a month before i sent my daughters laptop i bought her for xmas home with him so she wouldn't snoop and find it.....lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i love letting people in to show off my tank, get new ideas, suggestions on what im doing wrong lol.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Before I have no problem with people coming, even for some I just met a first time or never dealt with but my wife, she raise a concern and make me skeptic about it. Kole have lost his tank because many comes to his place and I have 2 young children so really I have to concern more for my kids rather then my fish. So now only people that I dealt with before or I have been to there place then its ok with me but for those I never met or don't know where they live, I rather deal with them outside. Family on first.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that if people do not want others at their home they usually like to meet up in a public place. As for me I've dealt with people on this forum 70+ times and I've always been let into people homes and they have been very kind to me, but then again I'm not scary or big looking. When people come to see me I usually let them in. Only a few times I've met people at the door with a fish in the bucket b/c we where painting very slowly in the basement were most of my tanks were so It was tricky to move around there for a little while. Anyways I have 2 dogs which keep people in line. They are both nice but my large dog was once a hunting dog and does show off her teeth at people if she feels threatend but I always keep them upstairs or out in the yard when people are over b/c some might feel put off by this.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i guess it depends on the people...some like to be cautious and just meet others at a public place, some do not mind others being in their house...etc. if you think of it the other way(like as a buyer instead of the seller)...it is about the same. Like for example, how do you know if the buyer would not lock you into the house(extreme example)?...so it depends on trust and if you think the person is reliable(itrader, if the member is decently known to others..etc). sometimes i enjoy talking to the sellers at their places..and get ideas for my tank and so on...as to come to my place, my 10g tank is in my room...so not much to see anyways. haha


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

for me, i think it would be the wife who has an issue with people i dont know coming in. We've met too many crazy people from the net, especially since we used to use IRC....


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that besides enjoying very good deals, one of the best perks of doing business on here is the friendliness of people & seeing what others are doing who love this hobby. I have no qualms what so ever about letting folks in to see the tanks. In fact I wouldn't have a problem if someone just wanted to come by & see my tanks, no transaction necessary. I can honestly say though, I tend to feel snubbed & sort of ripped off when not invited in. 9 times out of 10 I won't do repeat business with someone if that is how I'm treated. Sometimes we travel long distances to make these transactions, even if it's not, to be cold shouldered at the door is very disappointing to say the least. That friendly contact, information shared & new foundations built are what makes this such a great forum community to belong to. IMHO


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i've never thought about the dangers, i've always jjust let members in the house unless there buying something small like fish food, i'll bring it with me when I open the door to make it easier so they dont have to take their shoes off and be bothered by the dogs. I've also never been asked to wait outside when I went to a members house. Everyone I've dealt with has been extremely nice and more than happy to invite me in to do the deal and of course show off their nice set ups


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess I would let members into my home. Everyone who stops by is always welcome to come into the front hall and sit down, but problem is 3 out of 4 tanks are in my bedroom. And even when I know people from the forum it seems kind of odd to bring relative strangers into my bedroom lol!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U get to know the members here and u kinda of click with some and get to b close friends, i have no problem of letting members come to my place, i am not afraid i know i can defend myself but i know it is kinda of dangerous specially craigslist people, in here u interac with most of the member...i guess depends on everyone on what u feel confortable with


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> I guess I would let members into my home. Everyone who stops by is always welcome to come into the front hall and sit down, but problem is 3 out of 4 tanks are in my bedroom. And even when I know people from the forum it seems kind of odd to bring relative strangers into my bedroom lol!!!


i've had a few member have to come in my bedroom when I took down a tank and had to give away all the fish...i was a little hesistant but I had no choice lol . it worked out okay and they were more interested in the fish and converstation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

once i was selling some fish food on craigslist and i buzzed the guy in and i went to the lobby to give him the food and realized i had forgot one container ... so i said hold on i will be right back and i went back to get the second container of food .... when i turned around the guy was in my apartment closing the door !!! and he kept trying to engage me in conversation about my tanks and i felt really uncomfortable, and to the forum members who have been to my home, you know it is nothing more than a room where i live ... i had to tell him to leave several times and when i picked up my cell phone he left ... i guess i have not been on this site a really long time, and all the people i have met i probably would allow in, i guess it is the whole stranger danger thing for me ... and my dog, no protection, she would probably roll a ball at the intruder :O) i do appreciate everyone's feedback


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

if members come visit me..i guess i'd want a heads up before hand so that i can at least tidy up first hahaha...especially the only tank i have is in my room...when i go to other member's place to buy things, i sometimes have wut i call "tank-envious" haha..well...usually it is just lots of inspiration for how my tank could've been set up. oh well


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Imagine this:
If I was a thief (if - I am not a thief), I could very well sign up on BCA, check out the classified, pretend to buy something. go to the member house, buy a few stuff, act nice and friendly, get a few good positive itraders along the way. Then the game begins. Do the same thing, go to a member house, check out what they have (TV, electronics, what time are people usually home, etc..), then a few days later the house is robbed.
The point is that is always a slim risk whenever you are dealing with a stranger you have never dealt with before.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no problem having people over and in fact have made some amazing fiends that I adore.when I first joined this board I had a member help me with my tanks and welcome me into their home and Evan had me over for dinner when I knew them for less than a week.I now consider them close friends.I also have an alarm system and bird bites so I have no problem and love meeting new people


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

i love when people come over and ask me questions about my set ups and vise-versa.. its part of the hobby!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

i let people in at my house all the time. who cares, i got no money and they can't rob me for anything lol. everyone is wlcome at my place even if you are a Canuck fan. Then you will just get along with my whole family but me.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> I have no problem having people over and in fact have made some amazing *fiends* that I adore.when I first joined this board I had a member help me with my tanks and welcome me into their home and Evan had me over for dinner when I knew them for less than a week.I now consider them close friends.I also have an alarm system and bird bites so I have no problem and love meeting new people


i hope u meant friends. fiends are the worse. especially crack fiends.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

One of the best parts of this hobby is the sharing of information and ideas. There is no better way than showing off your set-up or being invited in to see someone elses. Visitors are always welcome in my fishroom.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> i hope u meant friends. fiends are the worse. especially crack fiends.


lmao amazing how one missed letter can change the whole meaning of a word


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> i hope u meant friends. fiends are the worse. especially crack fiends.


Oh gosh lol yes I meant friends!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Claudia and DavefromBC didn't seem too shifty, so you could probably let them in


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> Claudia and DavefromBC didn't seem too shifty, so you could probably let them in


I actually brushed my hair today so i didnt look that crazy  but i cant speak for Dave  lol


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

budahrox said:


> I think that besides enjoying very good deals, one of the best perks of doing business on here is the friendliness of people & seeing what others are doing who love this hobby. I have no qualms what so ever about letting folks in to see the tanks. In fact I wouldn't have a problem if someone just wanted to come by & see my tanks, no transaction necessary. I can honestly say though, I tend to feel snubbed & sort of ripped off when not invited in. 9 times out of 10 I won't do repeat business with someone if that is how I'm treated. Sometimes we travel long distances to make these transactions, even if it's not, to be cold shouldered at the door is very disappointing to say the least. That friendly contact, information shared & new foundations built are what makes this such a great forum community to belong to. IMHO


exactly my opinion. One of the main things I love about this community is the fact that we can meet other members and look at their tanks and show off ours. I love the conversation about various topics related to fish and tank setups etc. I've always let people in and showed my tanks. I've also had people come in just to see my tanks in person.

Sometimes when I put the videos of my tanks, I have had a few people who want to come and look at them in person and ask questions. I always find it an enjoyable experience. I have also been treated very well by more than 95% of the members here. There were also a few cold shouldered ones that I never dealt with again...they eventually got banned due to attitude reasons etc.

One thing I really should mention is the generosity and courtesy of most of the members here. Its really commendable.

Finally, I would like to add that you should follow your heart. If you think its unsafe to let someone in, then follow your instincts. Usually iTrader here will help you. Always look at the comments (not just the # and the %) before you deal with the person. Be a little cautious about the new members with 0 iTrader.
(Just my opinion and experience...nobody flame me  )


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone is welcome to my place and check out my monster fish as long as they bring in Beer or Vodka. Lol! Don't really care if your a thief or other crazy stuff you want to do at my place. You might regret doing it. Hot sexy good looking girls are always welcome. As long as my girlfriend is not at home.

When I was new to BCA I usually just meet people somewhere else but now don't really care who wants to visit as long as I'm at home. But just need to phone first before coming over as I need to tidy up the place, lol!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think I can trust you all.... the one you gotta watch out for at my place is our Duke...hes a loonie bin!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Everyone is more than welcome in my house as anyone casing my place would soon realise that there isnt' that much money selling 3rd hand kids toys. And no-one wants my 32 inch tube TV as it would take 3 people to move it and you might be able to sell it for $10. THe only time I don't let people in is when my house isn't in showing people shape or if I am busy with something and I can just hand it to them for the quick transaction. Otherwise you are more than welcome to see my tank (s). I have yet to meet someone who has even been remotely shady on this site.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Imagine this:
> If I was a thief (if - I am not a thief), I could very well sign up on BCA, check out the classified, pretend to buy something. go to the member house, buy a few stuff, act nice and friendly, get a few good positive itraders along the way. Then the game begins. Do the same thing, go to a member house, check out what they have (TV, electronics, what time are people usually home, etc..), then a few days later the house is robbed.
> The point is that is always a slim risk whenever you are dealing with a stranger you have never dealt with before.


That's a lot of effort to go to for zero guarantee of success or to even find anything worth stealing. Criminals are criminals because they don't want to put in much effort for a return. I highly doubt such criminals specifically hang out on an aquarium board - that's what craigslist is for.

Also, fish enthusiasts aren't exactly a common "mark" for B&E guys. Much easier to sucker a lonely old lady by first offering to clean her gutters and then stealing her stuff once she trusts you enough to let you inside.

I'm not saying something like this will never happen, but any cop will tell you that 98% of residential B&Es are crackheads forcing their through any random back door.


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

Watch out for that Bill guy (aquaman) he's invited me into his bedroom to see his tanks and thankfully there were systems in there...
He's one of thoes guys, you cant judge a book by it's cover, he looks kind of creepy (no offence intended) but is a hell of a great guy, he has given all kinds of equipent to the Tots Programme, deliverd me his olde 55g free of charge all the way to Pitt Meadows (which now is an angel head board in my bedroom) Gone out of his way to help me check out a used FX 5 (I know he wanted to buy it for himself) lol...

There are so many great people here I can't name them all so I decided to pick on Bill...Sorry Lil' Buddy...lol...

But with that being said go with your gut if you feel uncomfortable don't let them in
Dean


----------

